# 2-year-old accidentally kills his mom in Wal-Mart



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

This is awful. I tell people constantly, KEEP YOUR GUN ON YOU AT ALL TIMES! And when you take it off, secure it, which means at a minimum, take the round out of the chamber, and keep in a place where small children cannot reach them. Accidents do happen, and guns will do what they are designed to do when executed. The dangerous part is the reckless disregard with which responsible people handle them.

2-year-old accidentally kills his mom in Wal-Mart


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

raises many questions. Was the safety (normally) kept on? did it get knocked "off" moving around in the purse. 
Children get into everything and mimic behaviors of their parents and family.
A tragedy no matter how you look at it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> raises many questions. Was the safety (normally) kept on? did it get knocked "off" moving around in the purse.
> Children get into everything and mimic behaviors of their parents and family.
> A tragedy no matter how you look at it.


Perhaps the gun didn't have any external safeties.

The thing is, as GCBHM pointed out, secure your firearm when it is not on your person. There are so many ways to do this. Now this woman has paid the ultimate price for her slip. Truly a sad situation. Watch the anti's try to make hay from this.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Exactly, SB. The antis are going to try to get as much mileage out of this as they can, but in the end nothing will change the fact that the gun did what it was designed to do, and the mom didn't. As hard as that sounds, it is the truth, and we MUST train to the deficiencies, not remove reason and logic.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is additional information into what happened, according to reports. What they don't get is this one thing:

"Then, in the back of the store, near the electronics section, *the purse was left unattended for a moment*."

This is the one decision that changed everything, and it was irresponsible. There is no defense for it! It cost a mom her life, and that is what we must train to. Of course the anti-gun side is going to exploit this. That is just what they do! That is just who they are! Ignorant and venomous, but we know the truth. We know how to combat this issue, and we will. But let us examine the truth and work to stop this sort of thing from ever happening again.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...ow-an-idaho-toddler-shot-his-mom-at-wal-mart/


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Such tragedies are the exact reason I won't let my wife carry (she doesn't want to, anyway). She won't take the time to learn the most important stuff, despite having a natural ability to hit targets.

Basically, she just isn't paranoid enough.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Carrying a firearm on or about your person is an awesome responsibility. 

Some are simply not up to the task. It's tragic that something like this has to happen to prove it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Such tragedies are the exact reason I won't let my wife carry (she doesn't want to, anyway). She won't take the time to learn the most important stuff, despite having a natural ability to hit targets.
> 
> Basically, she just isn't paranoid enough.


Good point. Is someone really doesn't want to carry a gun, do not encourage them to or make them. It can end tragically.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sad indeed.......

A firearm is a tool that is unlike any other tool....... A firearms main purpose is to kill, originally to kill for food in order to survive...... However it is the most dangerous tool and one needs to be ever vigilant to make sure it is not misused or as in this case a lapse of judgement causes a fatal outcome...... Carrying/owning a firearm(s) is one of the greatest responsibilities one is challenged with..... One can never let their guard down when it comes to this tool.............


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Actually, the first firearm was created in China as a weapon, but you're right, one can never let their guard down when it comes to this tool.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I know people that have a CCW and carry. 

Scares the living s**t out of me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Idaho Woman Shot by Son at Walmart Remembered as Scientist, Loving Mom


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Idaho Woman Shot by Son at Walmart Remembered as Scientist, Loving Mom


...and fool.

She has conclusively proved that gun safety ain't nuclear science.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Such a tragedy the family has to live with

Something , just does not sound right. (Tears)

How does a two year old hold onto a handgun and apply enough pressure to pull the trigger.

The recoil would knock the gun out of the hands of the two year old I would think, maybe not. 9 mm shield they claim.

I'm gonna guess the mother was taking the gun away from the child and somehow the gun went bang. 

I shouldn't make these assumptions, but it doesn't add up. 

Still , my heart goes out to the family, so very sad.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Such a tragedy the family has to live with
> 
> Something , just does not sound right. (Tears)
> 
> ...


Children get their hands on firearms all the time and end up killing others or themselves.

Parents say the firearm in question was up high on a shelf in a bedroom, or under lock and key in a drawer. Or.....they claim that their kids had been educated about firearms and knew better than to handle them.

My point is, give a kid a chance to get into something, anything or everything, and they will.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Good Moms and Dads fail in all kinds of ways to protect their children from all sorts of things. It might be scissors, power tools, vehicles, medicine, insecticides, or a hundred other innocent objects. This time, it was a gun, and Mom failed on several levels. The difference is that this time, she paid the price immediately, and the child will pay a somewhat lesser price, later. It's usually the other way around.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> ...this time, she paid the price immediately, and the child will pay a somewhat lesser price, later...


I disagree that the child "will pay a somewhat lesser price."
When the child finally reaches the age of understanding, someone will tell him about what he had done, and his life will be permanently shattered from that moment on.

If the child has any emotions at all, his response will probably be: "I wish rather that I had killed myself."
He may eventually do that, too.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I disagree that the child "will pay a somewhat lesser price."
> When the child finally reaches the age of understanding, someone will tell him about what he had done, and his life will be permanently shattered from that moment on.
> 
> If the child has any emotions at all, his response will probably be: "I wish rather that I had killed myself."
> He may eventually do that, too.


Yes, I agree! The child is going to have enough of a challenge ahead of him or her, just growing up like all other kids.

The day that comes when someone has to explain in detail what happened to their mother, is something I wouldn't wish on anyone.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I disagree that the child "will pay a somewhat lesser price."
> When the child finally reaches the age of understanding, someone will tell him about what he had done, and his life will be permanently shattered from that moment on.


I agree, mostly.

I said "a somewhat lesser price" because the child still has a chance for someone to make him understand that it wasn't his fault. Sometimes, a screwed up life can be salvaged, at least to the point where a person can forgive himself and move on to something more productive than living every day with unreasonable feelings of guilt.


----------

